# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Συγκρουση M/V JIN ZHOU και M/V VASSILIKI T στο στενο Καφηρεα

## Natsios

Αρθρο Ναυτεμπορική

Και τα δύο πλοια κατευθύνονταν Βόρεια

http___syros-observer.aegean.pdf

Τώρα τι και πως έγινε... Πάντως οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες εμφανίστηκαν αμέσως

foto.pdf

----------


## Django

Το θέμα μόλις ανέβηκε και στο Syros Today.
Παραθέτω το link. 

Φιλικα
Django

http://www.syrostoday.gr/News/450-Ap...u-Kafnrea.aspx

----------


## cpt babis

Δυστυχως δεν ειναι ολοι καλα :Sad: 



> ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ & ΝΗΣΙΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗΣ
> Τρίτη, 04 Αυγούστου 2009
> 
> Σύγκρουση Φ/Γ πλοίων στη θαλάσσια περιοχή Στενού Καφηρέα
> 
> Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ραφήνας ότι το Φ/Γ πλοίο «JIN ZHOU» σημαίας HONG KONG, με 24 αλλοδαπούς ναυτικούς, είχε συγκρουστεί με το Φ/Γ πλοίο «VASSILIKI T» Ν.Π. 11308, στο οποίο επέβαιναν 10 μέλη πληρώματος, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή ΣΤΕΝΟ ΚΑΦΗΡΕΑ.
> 
> ¶μεσα έσπευσαν στη περιοχή για παροχή βοήθειας πλωτά περιπολικά του Λιμενικού Σώματος, καθώς και το Ρ/Κ «LEON»Ν.Π. 5869.
> 
> ...

----------


## Natsios

> Δυστυχως δεν ειναι ολοι καλα


Πολύ  κριμα! Δεν αναφέρθηκε πουθενά ο βαθμός του ε?

----------


## marios.sp

> Πολύ  κριμα! Δεν αναφέρθηκε πουθενά ο βαθμός του ε?


Ωστόσο, λίγο πριν αποκολληθούν τα δύο πλοία, ο 48χρονος ναύκληρος του ελληνικού πλοίου αισθάνθηκε αδιαθεσία και έντονους πόνους στο στήθος και ζήτησε τη μεταφορά του σε νοσοκομείο.

 Τη μεταφορά του 48χρονου μέχρι το λιμάνι της Καρύστου, όπου κατευθύνονταν και τα δύο πλοία, ανέλαβε ναυαγοσωστικό του Λιμενικού Σώματος.

 Στη συνέχεια, ο ναύκληρος παρελήφθη από ασθενοφόρο του ΕΚΑΒ, όπου δυστυχώς απεβίωσε κατά τη διακομιδή του στο νοσοκομείο Καρύστου. :Sad:  :Sad: 

Κριμα..

----------


## ChiefMate

Δεν χρειαζεται να αναλυσουμε ευθυνες κ θεσεις των βαποριων στο ατυχημα....
Το ενα ειναι Κινεζικο,αυτο τα λεει ολα κ η ουσια ειναι μια....Οποτε συναντας Κινεζο αλλαζε ροτα κ φευγα τουλαχιστον 2 μιλια μακρια για να μπορεις να κοψεις,να γυρισεις,γενικως να τον αποφυγεις....
Τα ζωα αυτα δεν παιζονται,για να μην χρησιμοποιησω αλλη εκφραση...
Βερινιασα μεσημεριατικο....
Κριμα ο Ελληνας συναδελφος.....

----------


## fotini86

Πάντως η αιτία θανάτου του ναυτικού δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το ατύχημα...και ευτυχώς γιατί για τον Καπετάνιο τα πράγματα θα ήταν ακόμη χειρότερα....

----------


## Leo

Chief... χαλάρωσε... κανένας άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηρίζεται έτσι. Τα λάθη είναι αθρώπινα, εξ ού και το ατύχημα.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Chief... χαλάρωσε... κανένας άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηρίζεται έτσι. Τα λάθη είναι αθρώπινα, εξ ού και το ατύχημα.


 
Θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνησωαγαπητε Leo κ στην επομενη συναντηση θα σου πω απειρα περιστατικα που εχουν τυχει σ εμενα....
Οταν εξαιτιας τετοιων ανθρωπων κινδυνευω εγω να κλεισω στο σπιτι μου καθε φορα που κανω βαρδια στην Κιτρινη Θαλασσα κ οχι μονο,μονο ζωα μπορω να τους αποκαλω......

----------


## Leo

> Θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνησωαγαπητε Leo κ στην επομενη συναντηση θα σου πω απειρα περιστατικα που εχουν τυχει σ εμενα....
> Οταν εξαιτιας τετοιων ανθρωπων κινδυνευω εγω να κλεισω στο σπιτι μου καθε φορα που κανω βαρδια στην Κιτρινη Θαλασσα κ οχι μονο,μονο ζωα μπορω να τους αποκαλω......


 
Chief δεν είμαι απένατι σου, συμφωνούμε σε όλα. Διαφωνώ βασικά με τον τρόπο έκφρασης επειδή εδώ είναι ένας δημόσιος χώρος, αυτό μόνο  :Wink: .

----------


## ChiefMate

Οκ τοτε!!!

----------

